

Eye-Opening Chart Breaks Down Reward Program Costs - bastian
http://lifehacker.com/5376167/eye+opening-chart-breaks-down-reward-program-costs

======
qaexl
I think Tim Ferris wrote somewhere about how to take advantage of this. The
trick is to run the normal business expenses you would had to pay anyways
through these cards. For example, instead of purchasing a $100 set of
headphones, you spend $1,000 in Google Ads in which historical data shows will
net you $10,000 in revenue.

~~~
Psyonic
huh? Somehow I'm choosing between spending $100 on headphones, and making
$9000? And these are related how? I think what you're getting at is making the
$100 off the credit card rewards (10%... not going to get that, but anyway),
but I still don't really see the connection.

